# Second visit to a Chevrolet dealer.



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Then the next in seniority of salesmen shouldered the poor kid aside.


Regardless of seniority, if this would happen at the dealer I work for, ohhhhhh man. I wouldn't want to be the guy who pushed the kid aside.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Shame the dealership - who are they and where are they.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Well the first guy had a gray shirt and the second had a red shirt if that makes any difference.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

obermd said:


> Shame the dealership - who are they and where are they.


They are at Preston Hood Chevrolet, mile marker 44 on I 10.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> They are at Preston Hood Chevrolet, mile marker 44 on I 10.


I'd tell the more "senior" salesperson to step aside, that I'd rather work with the other guy. Would not be the first time I did that.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That sort of reaction is beyond rude and should be called out. When I test drove a gen 2 premier cruze recently, I went to welcome desk, shared what I wanted to do, test drive a cruze, said I used to work with a salesman now a new car manager, he came out and greeted me, then did a personal introduction with a newer sales woman, she did a great job. I thought that was done near perfect.

In contrast to my recall done on my CTD, they took me back home in courtesy vehicle, the dude asks me where I live? I shared with him where, then he goes on to say, oh up there with the rich people, I wanted to call him out for being rude and just shrugged it off. I like my dealer and they sell 500 cars a month, but what I have learned is there are good people in most places and sometimes folks that are not so good all in the same place many times. :banghead:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> ...the dude asks me where I live? I shared with him where, then he goes on to say, oh up there with the rich people, I wanted to call him out for being rude and just shrugged it off.


I'd be flattered. But then again, I live in the poor part of town.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I'd be flattered. But then again, I live in the poor part of town.


There are some very nice homes near me, I live in a solid middle class home from my perspective. I guess if one lived under a bridge they would think we are both rich. Sometimes people just say the stupidest things. Plus he had the heat on blowing in my face, almost switched it to the floor but I didn't want to be a douce bag..


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I shared with him where, then he goes on to say, oh up there with the rich people,


I've been surprised more than once by the perspective people can have on things like that. Unfortunately, he apparently didn't have the couth to keep his thought to himself. Someone with that mindset will probably never be able to raise themselves up to the level that he apparently resents. It's a shame, really.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Unfortunately I went and test drove a Mazda 3 hatchback yesterday. It may be a gas burning but it is a hatchback with good power, good steering, good fuel economy(35.6 mpg according to fully.com and 35.3 according to my former boss) and it's available now. It sucks that they don't offer Apple Play and insist on their own nav system but it is supposed to be a good one. The Cruze sedan will be the only diesel when I need to trade. It's passenger room is lacking and supposedly the steering is nothing special. If GM was trying to take VW's diesel business why didn't they lead off with the hatch back which is the direct competitor to the Golf and Golf wagon?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Unfortunately I went and test drove a Mazda 3 hatchback yesterday. It may be a gas burning but it is a hatchback with good power, good steering, good fuel economy(35.6 mpg according to fully.com and 35.3 according to my former boss) and it's available now. It sucks that they don't offer Apple Play and insist on their own nav system but it is supposed to be a good one. The Cruze sedan will be the only diesel when I need to trade. It's passenger room is lacking and supposedly the steering is nothing special. If GM was trying to take VW's diesel business why didn't they lead off with the hatch back which is the direct competitor to the Golf and Golf wagon?


When I test drove the Gen 2 Cruze, i thought the steering was better than the gen 1, and I never thought the steering feel was bad in my gen 1 diesel. That being said, the Mazda3 does seem to be a favorite of the car magazines in this class. I test drove a Mazdaspeed 3 a while back and didn't like it at all, even though it was fast. 

I am hoping in a few short weeks I get to test drive a gen 2 diesel Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> When I test drove the Gen 2 Cruze, i thought the steering was better than the gen 1, and I never thought the steering feel was bad in my gen 1 diesel. That being said, the Mazda3 does seem to be a favorite of the car magazines in this class. I test drove a Mazdaspeed 3 a while back and didn't like it at all, even though it was fast.
> 
> I am hoping in a few short weeks I get to test drive a gen 2 diesel Cruze.


It's well weighted but it is totally and completely devoid of any road feedback whatsoever. You can hit a giant dip in the road at an angle and feel nothing through the steering wheel.

Ah well. It's less touchy on the highway than my 2012, and responds very quickly to inputs thanks to the quicker steering ratio.

The most recent Mazda3 is a nice car. Cramped rear seat, lots of road noise, great handling, and the SkyActiv engines are ridiculously good on fuel. Nice interior, but I hate the iPad stuck on the dash look Mazda and the Germans have.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Mazda will add a 2.2L Diesel for 2018 but only for CX5, 173HP. Not a fan of CUV's and I totally hate the I pad in the dash as well.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Dieselturbo said:


> Mazda will add a 2.2L Diesel for 2018 but only for CX5, 173HP. Not a fan of CUV's and I totally hate the I pad in the dash as well.


They've been saying that they will bring a diesel since 2012. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

Until I can test drive a diesel CX 5 it's vaporware.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> Until I can test drive a diesel CX 5 it's vaporware.


The rest of the world has had diesel Mazdas for years and years.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I don't think of Mazda as serious about bringing diesels at all in us. With where I live their dealer network just isn't very convenient and I have driven them and they are fine but I like having a dealer closer


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> I don't think of Mazda as serious about bringing diesels at all in us. With where I live their dealer network just isn't very convenient and I have driven them and they are fine but I like having a dealer closer


They've always been mostly a niche brand in the US. I think to date the Mazda3, probably CX5, and the 626 were their biggest sellers, and that's only a very small fraction of their respective markets compared to the Toyota/Honda offers. 

Honestly they have some great engineers working for them, and I would really like to see the diesel CX5 and upcoming Equinox be a success. I'd love to see the gasoline 2.5 turbo stuck in the CX5 as well. I really like the CX5, but I wish it had Escape 2.0 levels of power in it.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Mazda CX-5 diesel engine: Why it took so long and how it meets emissions requirements


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

My ex boss with the Mazda 3 was interested when I mentioned the CX 5 might be coming out in diesel. He has a lengthy commute that he has been doing for 2 1/2 years but beforehand he always drove a full sized 4 door pickup. Cloth seats only as he claims leather or leatherette makes his back sweat. He also can't drive a manual shift transmission though that is all his wife wants to drive.

The strange thing that I discovered today is that Consumer Reports said that when they tested the Mazda 3 with a manual transmission it got 41 mpg on the highway but the automatic transmission version tested out as 45 mph. Take it for what ever you think it is worth.


----------



## Milliwatt Rob (Nov 4, 2016)

Lucy will let Charlie Brown kick the football before you ever drive a Mazda diesel.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

It may eventually come to pass but not in the time frame that I would need. They took too long before they would admit that they needed SCR to meet US standards and the new Euro 6 standards. Basically the same mistake that VW made and for the same reason, hubris.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> It may eventually come to pass but not in the time frame that I would need. They took too long before they would admit that they needed SCR to meet US standards and the new Euro 6 standards. Basically the same mistake that VW made and for the same reason, hubris.


I think less hubris, more cheapness. In VWs case the hubris cam in thinking they would not get caught, and that if they did their loyal TDI following would stick with them and rally against the govt...

This is just one of the many sad results of letting bean-counters run the company!!!!


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

From what I understand it would have cost VW $350 extra to license the SCR technology from Mercedes and employ an emissions system that used it. $350 more would not have killed the sales since that is about the cost of Monster Mats. Since they could have passed the cost on, I would call it ego. They would probably have to give up a gallon or so on the fuel tank like they did in the 2015 edition of the Golf with SCR. The extra 10% on mpg would have made up for a smaller tank.


----------

